
Why I’m Deleting All My Old Tweets - dsr12
https://www.wired.com/story/im-deleting-all-my-old-tweets
======
existencebox
I'm upvoting this because I think there's an interesting discussion to be had.

But I disagree with both the crux and the primary reasons for the argument. A
few reasons.

\- If we're hiding past indiscretions, that only further de-normalizes having
indiscretions. We're already so past-the-fold as far as I'm concerned in terms
of how harshly we judge people for history long past. I'm not a believer of
"everything should be public" by any means, but the authors examples were
unconvincing. I certainly have some silly posts on old gaming forums where if
someone doxed me they could find them, and I'd probably cringe a little and
shake my head. But that's part of who I was, and I feel mental dissonance at
anything past simply accepting that in stride.

\- He worries about his son reading his tweets. As a son who never saw past
his father's "I'm a professional adult" facade, I have a perpetual sadness
that we never connected as _people_, that he never let me see past the veil at
the flawed and very human man behind the curtain. I can't speak
authoritatively on how some other father/son relationship should work, but I
can say that for me, a twitter history would have done a lot to humanize and
bring me closer together with mine.

